# Curosity



## Nautilus (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2019)

Curiosity killed the cat.
Satisfaction brought it back. 

Most folks don't know there is a second line to that quote.....


----------



## Marlene (Dec 9, 2019)

I'd say this cat is well on its way to having "a large volume of adventures."

“What a large volume of adventures may be grasped within the span of his little life by him who interests his heart in everything.”
― Laurence Sterne


----------



## Liberty (Dec 9, 2019)

Cats need every single one of their nine lives!


----------



## Marlene (Dec 9, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Cats need every single one of their nine lives!


They certainly do. . . and if you've lived with a cat, you might want to borrow some of their lives from time to time as they can scare the silly right out of you. . .like the time my cat was playing with a copperhead.  How in the world he kept from getting bit is beyond me.  My ex husband was not so lucky as he tried to get the cat away from it and ended up in the emergency room overnight.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 9, 2019)

Curiosity is proof of intelligence.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 9, 2019)

Marlene said:


> They certainly do. . . and if you've lived with a cat, you might want to borrow some of their lives from time to time as they can scare the silly right out of you. . .like the time my cat was playing with a copperhead.  How in the world he kept from getting bit is beyond me.  My ex husband was not so lucky as he tried to get the cat away from it and ended up in the emergency room overnight.


That's why you always have a long handled "hoe" handy...best way to deal with a snake.  Grandma knew best!


----------



## Marlene (Dec 9, 2019)

Liberty said:


> That's why you always have a long handled "hoe" handy...best way to deal with a snake.  Grandma knew best!


Oh yes, and I warned him to no avail!!  Funny, I said the exact same thing. . .grandma was no dummy, eh?


----------



## Liberty (Dec 9, 2019)

Marlene said:


> Oh yes, and I warned him to no avail!!  Funny, I said the exact same thing. . .grandma was no dummy, eh?


Over the year's I've killed more than a few copperheads & corals with "Grandma's hoe".  Leave the hoe by the front door and If I'm walking around the driveway (its a big one) and see a snake sunning himself, I tell 'm I'm going back to get Grandma's hoe and you better be gone by the time I get back or I'm separating your head from your body. When dealing with a snake in the woods you want to wear boots and carry that big stick.  When dealing with them on the pavement, get out of reach and detatch the head from the body with the hoe.  My outdoor cats killed snakes if they got half a chance.  Eating those Chameleon  lizard's tails did tend to not agree with them though...lol.


----------

